

Cowboy riding a 40 meter rocket.@elonmusk - dexter313
http://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/283040346538115075/photo/1
SpaceX's Grasshopper taking a test flight with a human on board.
http://twitter.com/elonmusk/statuses/283034463372464129
======
loceng
Hilarious. Good PR, regardless if it's real or not..

